# Request: Dimmer Toggle in Pull Down/Notification Bar



## fmcfad01 (Jun 23, 2011)

I suppose this is to catch the eye of kejar since I am using his ROM, but having come from moto droids, I traditionally had the power widget on my home screen. I use the screen dimmer button on there all the time as i go from indoors to outdoors. Then I got the Droid Chage which essentially has the power widget built into the pull down menu. The only issue is, the dimmer toggle is replaced with a worthless screen rotation toggle button. I have quite literally never used this and don't think I will. I was wondering if it would be possible to replace the screen rotation button with the brightness button. It would be nice to reclaim the space occupied by the power widget on my home screen.

If so, you have beer money.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

You don't even need to open the pull-down menu to change brightness. Just hold down on the notification bar long enough to pull down the menu, but instead of pulling it down, slide your finger to the left or right to change brightness. Once you get used to what spot on the bar correlates with the brightness level you want, you can just hold your finger there without having to slide. Just turn off auto-brightness and try it.


----------

